# The dating game~



## 5Creed (May 29, 2011)

So I have been observing some of my divorced friends' relationships or the beginnings of, and since I am so new at this after being married over 20 years I wanted to ask some questions here. When you have been spending time with someone and really enjoy your time together, but you each come from different backgrounds i.e. a college degree versus a very low paying job, do you take them for what they are or is it out of line to ask if they ever considered going back to school or advancing at work? This only after considering there might be a chance of a serious relationship down the road? Probably a bit of a not your business kind of thing?!? Do relationships like this work? I have one friend who tells me they can, but another who tells me there is no way because of such an imbalance there. Any thoughts on this one?


----------



## sharkeey (Apr 27, 2012)

Don't trade down.

End of story.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I think people need to be relatively evenly matched in intelligence and ambition as well as have a variety of interests. 

Generally speaking (unless working through college, running a start-up business, etc.) I think one's career interest reflects both of those and if there is great disparity, the couple is ill-matched.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

I've personally seen situations where it has, indeed, worked; but I would largely like to see myself matched with someone of the same intelligence, social, sexual, religious, political, and socio-economic background that I am!


----------



## 5Creed (May 29, 2011)

Thanks for the input everyone~I think I just might stay single for a long time! Well maybe I am kidding! My STBX and I were more on the same level of education etc. and it worked well while we were together. (The funny things is; his AP was no where even near him in intelligence-they used to tease her at work because she didn't understand jokes etc. She would end up with a blank look on her face and say.....huuuuuuh?!?) Anyway, that is a whole other topic of conversation. 
I hope we all find a compatible person in the future if that is what we are looking for.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

5Creed said:


> ~I think I just might stay single for a long time! I hope we all find a compatible person in the future if that is what we are looking for.


Creed: It's been my experience that love, more often than not, seems to find you when you are least expecting it to!


----------



## legiox (Sep 2, 2012)

I hate the dating scene now. I have been out of it for 7 years and now I have to learn everything over again. Sucks big time!


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

sharkeey said:


> Don't trade down.
> 
> End of story.


I agree....#1 rule!!








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

